# b450 kompatibel mit Ryzen 5 2600?



## havir (2. September 2018)

guten morgen, 
habe mir vor kurzem ein b350 bestellt und wieder zurückgeschickt da es nicht lief grund er erkennt meine cpu nicht. würde das b450 mainboard meine cpu beim ersten start sofort erkennen ?


----------



## amdahl (2. September 2018)

Ja. Das B350-Board hätte nur ein aktuelles Bios gebraucht. B450 erkennt ab Werk Ryzen 2xxx CPUs.


----------



## Elistaer (4. September 2018)

Du musst B350 und X370 das BIOS Update mit machen lassen ohne geht es für Ryzen 2000 nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bastian123f (4. September 2018)

Beim B450 sollte deine CPU sofort laufen. Nur bei den B350 und X370 Chipsätzen geht das nicht auf anhieb, außer es steht extra auf der verpackung. 
Da diese Chipsätze ein Jahr alter sind, als die 400er, benötigen diese ein BIOS-Update, um die neuen Ryzen 2000 CPUs zu erkennen.


----------

